# The rest of my family (pictures)



## Muck (Nov 16, 2010)

Lola is my three year old Lionhead rabbit. I like to tell people she was my first dog. Shes potty trained, licks your face and will jump though a hoop. She has yet to start barking though...




























Continued>


----------



## Muck (Nov 16, 2010)

Zeke is my eight year old chinchilla. Hes a grumpy old man that loves jumping off walls and climbling all over you. 










Tux and Freckles are my two year old Swedish ducks. They enjoy gardening with me and chasing the dogs around.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow! What a diverse family you have there! Your bunny is really cute. :tongue:

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What a cute family! I love that rabbit...so adorable...and if you knew me at all it takes a lot for me to say that a bunny is cute. I'm scared of them LOL 

Thanks for sharing :wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! Those are all wonderful pics. The bunny is just adorable! The one of her sitting in the sink is to die for! :biggrin:


----------



## Muck (Nov 16, 2010)

I cant believe someone could be scared of rabbits but I guess some rabbits can be pretty anti social. I had a rabbit when I was really young and I swear it had it out to get me. We use to put it on a tie out when we were outside and one time it ran circles around my ankles and I fell over. I have managed to get over it when I saw Lola. The worst she has done is shed all over people.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, very cute pets


----------

